# RIP Karate teacher Mark Beevers Takeshi Karate Association, Hornsea



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 13, 2012)

Very sorry to hear of it.

http://www.thisishullandeastriding....ancer-battle/story-17308466-detail/story.html



> Karate teacher Mark Beevers loses cancer battle at 43, just eight weeks after diagnosis
> A DEVOTED dad and "passionate" martial arts teacher has died just eight weeks after discovering he had cancer.
> 
> Hundreds of people are expected to turn out today for the funeral of Mark Beevers, general secretary of the Takeshi Karate Association, who ran a club in Hornsea.
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 13, 2012)

.


----------



## James Kovacich (Nov 13, 2012)

.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seasoned (Nov 13, 2012)

.


----------



## Yondanchris (Nov 14, 2012)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 14, 2012)

.


----------

